# Home Made Lebanon Bologna



## hounds51 (Mar 13, 2010)

Hi Folks Here is a relatively easy way to make some homemade Lebanon Bologna.
Here goes
20 lbs of chuck or beef neck (whatevers cheapest) 
5 lbs of pork picnic
1 18.5 oz bag of Leggs #116 snack stick seasoning http://www.columbiaspice.com/116snackstick.html
1 3oz bag of LEM citric Acid http://www.lemproducts.com/category/190
1 8oz or 1/2 bag of LEM soy protien (to keep shrinkage down) http://www.lemproducts.com/product/384/Soy_Protein
3 to 4 tbs of liquid smoke http://www.lemproducts.com/product/2...gs_cure_spices
5 to 6 Tbs of Brown sugar

Cut and grind beef and pork mix Legg's with water and Instacure#1 as per instructions then add liquid smoke and brown sugar. After final grind if one, and right before stuffing, mix the 3oz bag of citric acid into meat. *Do Not Grind Citric Acid Into Meat!!!!*. Stuff into large casing and heavy smoke with hickory with low heat slowly bringing up to finishing heat (about 150 degs internal) Smoke for a minimum of 12 to16 hours. The longer the smoke the better.
Let sit in fridge overnight, eat and enjoy.
Dennis


----------



## travcoman45 (Mar 13, 2010)

Sounds good!  Ok, where be the pics?


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks Dennis,
I figured if anybody knew how to make Lebanon Bologna, it would be you. And into my file it goes.

Bearcarver


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks for the recipe.  Been away from the L.B. for 9 years.  Back in the Northeast and picked up some yesterday.  Can't wait to fry some up in a pan and make some sammies...


----------



## werdwolf (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks for the recipe


----------



## mballi3011 (Mar 14, 2010)

Man I haven't had any lebanon bologna in a long time and making it would be really good to. Thanks for the recipe


----------



## hounds51 (Mar 18, 2010)

I am doing 25lbs of this this weekend. I will take pictures and post when I get my computer back from the shop.
*Also recheck the recipe, as I forgot to add the soy protien into the mix. It is now listed in the recipe.*
Dennis


----------



## mgwerks (Mar 19, 2010)

I'd sure like to see some pix too.


----------



## chefrob (Mar 19, 2010)

sounds good!!!!


----------



## hounds51 (Mar 23, 2010)

THe Bologna is done. Unfortunally my computer dumped the hard drive, and I lost everything pictures and all. I can tell you that the citric acid makes the differance.
The soy protien really holds the meat together and gives it the good old Lebanon Bologna texture. I will be making this again. I stuffed into 3 1/2" fiberous casings.
The only thing I would change is to increase the Brown sugar x3 and the liquid smoke x2. 
Because the smoking times are shorter than commercial lebanon bologna I think you need more liquid smoke.
When I get my computer back I will get the pictures of our Bolognas on here.


----------



## beachbum022 (Aug 2, 2012)

When smoking bologna in a smoker, do you add water in the smoker or not? My smoker just says to either dry smoke it or wet smoke it. Which is better?


----------



## boykjo (Aug 2, 2012)

First off welcome to SMF.   Wetter would be better but not necessarily needed..........Why don't you swing over to roll call and introduce yourself so we can give you a proper welcome and don't forget to fill out your profile.

Joe


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Aug 5, 2012)

So with the brown sugar you made sweet lebanon bologna. Skipped the fermentation and used ECA.













vswlb56.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Aug 5, 2012


















vswlbc.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Aug 5, 2012


----------



## pa homesteader (Feb 7, 2017)

nepas said:


> So with the brown sugar you made sweet lebanon bologna. Skipped the fermentation and used ECA.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





nepas said:


> So with the brown sugar you made sweet lebanon bologna. Skipped the fermentation and used ECA.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those pictures sure look good. Ok, ready to try this, I failed to get ECA when ordering other supplies. My wife even made me some old time muslin bags. Anybody have thoughts about using the dried buttermilk instead, since I can get that at the local grocery store? If I understand correctly, I can mix all, stuff and smoke immediately. Does that sound about right to anybody out there?


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 7, 2017)

PA Homesteader said:


> Those pictures sure look good. Ok, ready to try this, I failed to get ECA when ordering other supplies. My wife even made me some old time muslin bags. Anybody have thoughts about using the dried buttermilk instead, since I can get that at the local grocery store? If I understand correctly, I can mix all, stuff and smoke immediately. Does that sound about right to anybody out there?


yes you can use the sako buttermilk powder you get in the store, mix, stuff smoke right away or next day. if you use eca you will need to stuff smoke that day, not good to let eca overnight in the mix


----------



## pa homesteader (Feb 12, 2017)

Thanks for the information/help to all. I got it done. Results are good for first attempt at smoking. Edible, some even say very good. Following are some pics, not in any order. This is the first result of about 1.5 years spare time work, off and on. Takes time to research for some of us.













Bologna finished 021217.JPG



__ pa homesteader
__ Feb 12, 2017


















Chubs in smoke house 021117.JPG



__ pa homesteader
__ Feb 12, 2017


















Chubs post smoked 021117.JPG



__ pa homesteader
__ Feb 12, 2017


















Chubs presmoked.JPG



__ pa homesteader
__ Feb 12, 2017


















Chubs prewashed 021217.JPG



__ pa homesteader
__ Feb 12, 2017


















Ingredients 021017.JPG



__ pa homesteader
__ Feb 12, 2017


















Smoke House 1 021117.JPG



__ pa homesteader
__ Feb 12, 2017


















Smoke House 2 021117.JPG



__ pa homesteader
__ Feb 12, 2017


















smoking temps monitored 021117.JPG



__ pa homesteader
__ Feb 12, 2017


----------

